# Engine overheating with the plow on



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

I cant pull any hills without my f450 6.0 overheating. Sometimes there is no safe place to pull over and my temp gauge runs into the red zone. My truck doesn't have any aftermarket temp gauges, everything that I use to monitor my engine is factory dash gauges. I know, I need to get some better engine monitoring instruments. But anyway, I'm looking for some insight on this problem. I recently took the water pump out to replace it but it looked like there was no wear issues with it so I put it back on trying to figure out why it's overheating, also replaced the Tstat. I then inspected the heater core and lines going in and out. The in line was very hot and the out cold, figuring the heater core is plugged up, I disconnected the lines and back washed the heater core, a bunch of sludge shot out. I then had heat, but now my engine still overheats while driving with the plow. I think I need an upgraded fan clutch. I almost put a fan clutch on when I had the water pump off but I didn't suspect a problem with it and I'm not just trying to dump money where it's not needed to still have the problem. I found a snow package fan clutch on the ford website, so I think I'm gonna take the truck apart again and get that one on there. $500 part at ford and $300 at pep boys, I'm hoping this takes care of my problem. Does anybody have the same problem and is it normal to overheat like this with a plow?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

No its not normal. 

How.many miles on it? A heavy duty fan clutch normally fixes it. 

You should have replaced that water pump. They are known to caviate on the 6.4


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

139000k and the water pump looked new still so I didn't go buy a new one, I was troubleshooting trying to figure what the problem was. Basically I'm tight on cash right now and didn't wanna spend if I didn't have to. It's not a big job to do, so ill do it when it goes bad.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Does the fan spin easy or have resistance when you spin it by hand


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1715105 said:


> Does the fan spin easy or have resistance when you spin it by hand


The fan spins easy but doesn't seem te engage until I pull over and pop the hood


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

datank450;1715112 said:


> The fan spins easy but doesn't seem te engage until I pull over and pop the hood


It shouldn't spin easy. Clutch is probably shot.


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1715128 said:


> It shouldn't spin easy. Clutch is probably shot.


How easy should it spin if its shot? Im at the truck right now, it takes a little push to turn it. I guess I don't think it spins that easy


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

datank450;1715154 said:


> How easy should it spin if its shot? Im at the truck right now, it takes a little push to turn it. I guess I don't think it spins that easy


If it keeps spinning after you push it its done for.

I'm 90% sure its your problem anyway. I'm sure someone else will give you some ideas.


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

It doesn't overheat without the plow, I could also be hauling the skidsteer and stil doesn't overheat. I think ill spend the couple extra bucks on the snow package fan clutch.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

You don't drive with the plow all the way up do you


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

I guess I could lower it a little while on the highway, but I was already thinking I had it stet low, it'll scrape going into some lots an at some intersections.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah that's part of your problem. Run it as low as you can. Just raise it at intersections and wherever else.


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

As soon as the fan kicks on it cools down fast, maybe I just need an upgraded fan clutch. I may just do the water pump considering its not that expensive and it would make the most sense to make me bulletproof for a while.


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

another good thing to do is keep the blade to the left it helps air flow


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Is that the same as having the highest point of the plow up toward the passenger side?


----------



## Unrealo4 (Nov 5, 2011)

Reg fan clutch will spin backwards if there isnt enough air coming through. Get the snow package fan clutch and it will help. Other then that angle it out one way and drop it as far as you can without it touching the ground.


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

that will happen all the time with a blizzard blade on, faster you go the worse it gets, blizzard offers a scoop for the top of the blade that catches the deflected air and pushes it back into the rad, go look at that and make your self something similar,


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Snow plow fan clutch from the dealer


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

dieselss;1715801 said:


> Snow plow fan clutch from the dealer


The dealers fan clutch is $500, pepboys has it for around $300. You think ill run into problems with the cheaper one from pepboys?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't answer that sorry. Is it a h.d. clutch and rated or say that its for plow trucks?


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

dieselss;1716297 said:


> I can't answer that sorry. Is it a h.d. clutch and rated or say that its for plow trucks?


Yeah it says its for the snow plow package.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Well give it a shot


----------



## Unrealo4 (Nov 5, 2011)

Get the motorcraft fan clutch. The snow plow version is like $315 on rockauto. Always use motorcraft parts for 6.0 always!


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

Unrealo4;1716327 said:


> Get the motorcraft fan clutch. The snow plow version is like $315 on rockauto. Always use motorcraft parts for 6.0 always!


Thanks, very helpful!!! Just found one for $255 at rock auto.


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

Reverse rotation fan clutch, how does it change direction?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

datank450;1716337 said:


> Reverse rotation fan clutch, how does it change direction?


Isn't that for when the fan fins are backwards? Or something like that.

Equipment uses reverse rotations to clean off radiators etc


----------



## Unrealo4 (Nov 5, 2011)

Its not a reverse direction. It stops it from going into reverse. Also ive noticed since I installed mine my truck runs slightly cooler and my mileage has dropped about a 1/2 mile per gallon. I think the fan stays engaged more all the time to keep it from going backwards.


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

Unrealo4;1716396 said:


> Its not a reverse direction. It stops it from going into reverse. Also ive noticed since I installed mine my truck runs slightly cooler and my mileage has dropped about a 1/2 mile per gallon. I think the fan stays engaged more all the time to keep it from going backwards.


That makes sense. And to mention the fuel mileage, I hope something makes it better, it's a real mileage killer since she's running hot.


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

I bought the SCT tuner in hopes my mileage would get better, but every time a sensor goes bad or something stupid like that my mileage drops.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

datank450;1716410 said:


> I bought the SCT tuner in hopes my mileage would get better, but every time a sensor goes bad or something stupid like that my mileage drops.


Delete the egr. Do studs. And run innovateive tunes


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1716411 said:


> Delete the egr. Do studs. And run innovateive tunes


Yeah I already did that job.


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

Yeah last week my truck overheated really bad, to the point that my truck was puking a big white cloud of antifreeze from under the hood, it did not go away after the truck cooled down. I then realize antifreeze pissing from the front area of the engine, so topped the degas bottle off and hurried to my shop hoping I'm not doing anymore damage. Once I got the fan shroud off, I realized the wire for The fan clutch sensor got chewed up by the fan and the the plastic piece that holds the wire in place put a hole in my rad. I don't have any idea how this happened and definitely was bummed that I had to get a new rad and clutch fan... FML!!! I bought a new rad and figured I could fix the wires for the fan clutch. The truck is back on the road running great, now I could beat on it with the plow on, and no more overheating. I guess my problem was a clogged radiator. Yah!!! Happy plowing everyone!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

datank450;1758096 said:


> Yeah last week my truck overheated really bad, to the point that my truck was puking a big white cloud of antifreeze from under the hood, it did not go away after the truck cooled down. I then realize antifreeze pissing from the front area of the engine, so topped the degas bottle off and hurried to my shop hoping I'm not doing anymore damage. Once I got the fan shroud off, I realized the wire for The fan clutch sensor got chewed up by the fan and the the plastic piece that holds the wire in place put a hole in my rad. I don't have any idea how this happened and definitely was bummed that I had to get a new rad and clutch fan... FML!!! I bought a new rad and figured I could fix the wires for the fan clutch. The truck is back on the road running great, now I could beat on it with the plow on, and no more overheating. I guess my problem was a clogged radiator. Yah!!! Happy plowing everyone!


If it makes you feel better, my '05s clutch grenaded last spring. Took out the radiator and shroud along with it. Apparently not really an isolated incident.

But hey, those 6.0s are all kinds of reliable.

My personal truck did not come with Plow Prep, and it would overheat with the plow on no matter how close I ran it to the ground or cold it was. You did not waste money on upgrading the fan.


----------



## midnightrun7 (Jun 2, 2014)

Check this out, it's about $50.00 for a chevy 2500HD Mechanical Part.

http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/moreinfo.php?pk=1793528&cc=265

I just ordered one today to keep my Tranny and Engine cooler

This is for a 2005 F450 
HAYDEN Part # 3261 Fan Clutch; Electronic
Reverse Rotation Severe Duty Thermal Fan Clutch; w/ Snow Plow Package or Special Equipment Pkg.
Reverse Rotation Electronic Fan Clutch; w/o Snow Plow Package

Part Image
Choose:
$168.79
HAYDEN Part # 3262 Fan Clutch; Electronic
Old Part, Exhaust Stock and Reorder.; Reverse Rotation Severe Duty Thermal Fan Clutch; w/ Snow Plow Package or Special Equipment Pkg.

Part Image
Choose:
^ Ships from same location as parts in cart
$181.89
HAYDEN Part # 3262 Fan Clutch; Electronic
Old Part, Exhaust Stock and Reorder.; Reverse Rotation Severe Duty Thermal Fan Clutch; w/ Snow Plow Package or Special Equipment Pkg.

$181.89 Rockauto.com


----------



## midnightrun7 (Jun 2, 2014)

*Fan Clutch*

http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/moreinfo.php?pk=1793580&cc=1430873

This is for the F450 Electric


----------



## osomany?s (Aug 29, 2012)

they make air diverter that bolts on and brings air down to the radiator.i have one for sale if the truck only overheats with plow on its probable that lack of air is your problem 631 680-0079


----------



## djowers (Jan 4, 2016)

https://www.plowflowmaster.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

djowers;2091918 said:


> https://www.plowflowmaster.com


Way to resurrect an old thread.

Probably wouldn't matter with a POS 6.0.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

djowers;2091918 said:


> https://www.plowflowmaster.com


Welcome to PlowSite :waving:
Thanks for adding to the thread.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

While you are switching fan clutch, water pump etc have the radiator flushed. Even if its not completely plugged it can make a big difference..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

White_Gold11;2092018 said:


> While you are switching fan clutch, water pump etc have the radiator flushed. Even if its not completely plugged it can make a big difference..


I'm just going to throw it out there....but I'm guessing 2 years later, the OP has it fixed.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Problem solved...


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mark Oomkes;2092068 said:


> I'm just going to throw it out there....but I'm guessing 2 years later, the OP has it fixed.


I will watch for dates on the new posts section just for you..


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

LOL yeah I fixed it!!! The truck runs awesome. But I bought another one, a f550 7.3 this time... Low maintenance compared to the 6.0, I love it. 8.6 Hiniker plow, mason dump bed with a vibrator, and a air flow tailgate salter. I haven't had it in the garage once yet. But I failed to change the water pump on the 6.0 while I had the rad off and just had to pull it all apart again to change that the other day. Just my luck!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Mr.Markus;2092074 said:


> Problem solved...


I am speechless


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

thelettuceman;2092200 said:


> I am speechless


Was that your truck that was burning in that video??? LOL!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

White_Gold11;2092174 said:


> I will watch for dates on the new posts section just for you..


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

datank450;2092204 said:


> Was that your truck that was burning in that video??? LOL!!!


Customer set fire to my truck for charging to much money !!!


----------

